# Cheating is a Crime in my contry



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

I live in morocco and here cheating is big crime 
the cheater get from 6 months to 2 years in prison (if he get caugh with proof ) with no costudy no money NOTHING!! 
-So I'm gonna Ask you guys what do you think about our laws ??


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

I think I'm very fortunate to be a citizen of the United States.


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

It's Scary i know but let's be honnest ...if cheating was a crime in USA that could decrease the nombre of people who consider it ?


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

Lila said:


> And polygamy is legal.
> 
> Yep, I'm with Revamped, very happy to live in the U.S.A.


Yeah I know it's weird I'm against it 
and it's really rare here . like 1% i think


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

imjustwatching said:


> It's Scary i know but let's be honnest ...if cheating was a crime in USA that could decrease the nombre of people who consider it ?


No. People who are cheating don't really think about the consequences of their actions...hence the cheating.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

imjustwatching said:


> I live in morocco and here cheating is big crime
> the cheater get from 6 months to 2 years in prison (if he get caugh with proof ) with no costudy no money NOTHING!!
> -So I'm gonna Ask you guys what do you think about our laws ??



it used to be that way here long time ago


----------



## Feeling-Lonely (Nov 13, 2013)

Lila said:


> And polygamy is legal.
> 
> Yep, I'm with Revamped, very happy to live in the U.S.A.



Polygamy is legal in U.S.A. too. (rights to religion that is for polygamy)


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

imjustwatching said:


> I live in morocco and here cheating is big crime
> the cheater get from 6 months to 2 years in prison (if he get caugh with proof ) with no costudy no money NOTHING!!
> -So I'm gonna Ask you guys what do you think about our laws ??


Has that stopped cheating in your country?


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

OP

I'm also American and I respect mainstream Muslim religious doctrine regarding this, and I morally condemn cheaters without too much qualification. But IMO whether or not I or anyone else cheats is none of the government's business. so am also glad to be a US citizen, for that reason.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Some good reading on the topic

Refworld | Morocco: Application of adultery laws, in particular, of Article 490 of the Penal Code and of the articles that follow it; treatment by family members and in-laws of people who commit adultery (2010-August 2013)


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Some good reading on the topic
> 
> Refworld | Morocco: Application of adultery laws, in particular, of Article 490 of the Penal Code and of the articles that follow it; treatment by family members and in-laws of people who commit adultery (2010-August 2013)


Article 491

Any married person convicted of adultery is punishable by imprisonment for one to two years; prosecution is pursued only on a complaint from the offended spouse.


Even if it's 1 year to 2 , they still give some people 6 months


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

Coffee Amore said:


> Has that stopped cheating in your country?


well there is some cheating not as many as u , and the cheaters are very very careful to not get caugh here


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Some good reading on the topic
> 
> Refworld | Morocco: Application of adultery laws, in particular, of Article 490 of the Penal Code and of the articles that follow it; treatment by family members and in-laws of people who commit adultery (2010-August 2013)


Article 491

Any married person convicted of adultery is punishable by imprisonment for one to two years; prosecution is pursued only on a complaint from the offended spouse.

one to two years , but they give some people 6 months 
donc we can say 6 months to 2 years


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Feeling-Lonely said:


> Polygamy is legal in U.S.A. too. (rights to religion that is for polygamy)


Polygamy is illegal in every state in the USA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Some good reading on the topic
> 
> Refworld | Morocco: Application of adultery laws, in particular, of Article 490 of the Penal Code and of the articles that follow it; treatment by family members and in-laws of people who commit adultery (2010-August 2013)


Thing about it is adultery leads to many financial damages.

It also leads to physical violence and murder.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

And does that law apply equally to men who cheat as well as women? Are women more likely to be prosecuted and convicted under this law?

This was from the link Elegirl posted:



> "In the absence of formal evidence or a flagrant case, *the man's statement is always believed over the woman's.* ... Many women are therefore accused of adultery simply because they were one-on-one at home with a man other than their husband or even in a public place. Without a witness, if they are unable to prove that their relationship with that man is purely professional and void of any sexual connotation, they do not escape justice."


But hey, if we want to use Morocco as a model, then let's take a look at the first law and make ALL sex outside of marriage illegal. No more premarital sex, no more post-divorce sex unless you remarry, no more sex with anyone who isn't your spouse.



> All persons of the opposite sex who are not related by marriage, and have sexual relations with each other, are punishable by imprisonment for one month to one year.


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

norajane said:


> And does that law apply equally to men who cheat as well as women? Are women more likely to be prosecuted and convicted under this law?
> 
> This was from the link Elegirl posted:
> 
> ...


Yes it's a law but believe me there a lot of sex outside of marriage a lot juste do it in your home and not in public 
the other thing is you need proof for accusation ..men can accuse but they need a physical proof


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

imjustwatching said:


> well there is some cheating not as many as u , and the cheaters are very very careful to not get caugh here


In Morocco most cheating is done very discreetly so there are no real statistics that give real data.

It is mostly women who are prosecuted for adultery. All a man has to do is accuse his wife of adultery. He does not have to prove anything. By law, a man's word is taken to be true; a woman is assumed to be a liar. How is this good?

So men use false accusations of adultery often to force his first wife to allow him to take on another wife.

Men can of course just marry to have an affair. Short term marriages, or Mut'ah, are also legal in Morocco. That means that a huband can marry a woman for as short a period as he wants, like one hour. Have sex and thus not commit adultery

Lets look at the entire situation and not just pick one small bit of info to present
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Polygamy is illegal in every state in the USA.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


this is a good question. I think that no US state allows bigamy - one individual legally married to two or more individuals. Not sure every state outlaws, say, a man with one legal wife but living with and having children with a number of other "spiritual wives" -- i.e. polygamy in practice.


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> In Morocco most cheating is done very discreetly so there are no real statistics that give real data.
> 
> It is mostly women who are prosecuted for adultery. All a man has to do is accuse his wife of adultery. He does not have to prove anything. By law, a man's word is taken to be true; a woman is assumed to be a liar. How is this good?
> 
> ...


What are you talking about:scratchhead: that completely not true believe me
-The husband need a proof a physical proof a video/photos 
or call the cops and catch me in the act (in bed) 
that how it's done


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

treyvion said:


> Thing about it is adultery leads to many financial damages.
> 
> It also leads to physical violence and murder.


That is your defense of a legal code that mainly only prosecutes women for adultery, is set up to help men who falsely accuse their wives of it.....and yet that same law provides men many legal ways to b cheat. 
??????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

imjustwatching said:


> well there is some cheating not as many as u , and the cheaters are very very careful to not get caugh here


How do you the cheating as declined?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Feeling-Lonely said:


> Polygamy is legal in U.S.A. too. (rights to religion that is for polygamy)


Polygamy is illegal in every state in the USA.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

Coffee Amore said:


> How do you the cheating as declined?


I'm sorry i cant understand the question :scratchhead:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

imjustwatching said:


> Yes it's a law but believe me there a lot of sex outside of marriage a lot juste do it in your home and not in public
> the other thing is you need proof for accusation ..men can accuse but they need a physical proof


I looked up the law. Physical proof is not required.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

How do you know that cheating has declined in your country?


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Adultery has been around as long as the sun dawns. It's not ever going to go away.

As long as there's men AND women out there that choose that route, it will continue to be. Morality is not an inherent chromosome that can be wiped out by a prison term.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

nuclearnightmare said:


> this is a good question. I think that no US state allows bigamy - one individual legally married to two or more individuals. Not sure every state outlaws, say, a man with one legal wife but living with and having children with a number of other "spiritual wives" -- i.e. polygamy in practice.


Polygamy means 2 or more legal marriages.

Additionally there have been many cases of people prosecuted for polygamy. In these cases the guy I was married to only one woman. But he and the other wives put them selves in public as also married. I don't have all the facts here at work right now but I recall many such prosecutions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> I looked up the law. Physical proof is not required.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


it's required believe me that how it work's here maybe
it's juste an contradiction with laws and real life 

for exemple :
Article 490

All persons of the opposite sex who are not related by marriage, and have sexual relations with each other, are punishable by imprisonment for one month to one year.

and you can find hookers in the streets at night


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

Coffee Amore said:


> How do you know that cheating has declined in your country?


well i don't really know honnestly


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

I dont want it to be considered a crime. I just want it to count against cheaters in property division and alimony. Also, it should waive any waiting periods for divorce. Upon proof of adultry divorce should take 30 days max upon the request of the betrayed. Some states have awful wait periods working against the betrayed.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Look up the movie "The Stoning of Soraya M." It's based on a true story of a woman who was (falsely) accused of adultery in a country like the OP's.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

imjustwatching said:


> I live in morocco and here cheating is big crime
> the cheater get from 6 months to 2 years in prison (if he get caugh with proof ) with no costudy no money NOTHING!!
> -So I'm gonna Ask you guys what do you think about our laws ??


I think Morroco's laws are barbaric, although I do acknowledge that things have improved slightly following the amendment of Article 475 earlier this year. Following the tragic suicide of Amina al-Filali a 16 year old rape victim from Tangier.

Gender Inequality in Morocco, New York Times.

Women's Rights Advance in Morocco, Arutz Sheva.

Protecting Morocco's Women, Al Jazeera.

Morocco amends controversial rape marriage law, BBC News.

Although cheating on ones spouse is a terrible betrayal. I believe it is barbaric and uncivilised to gaol wayward spouses for such behaviour.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

imjustwatching said:


> I live in morocco and here cheating is big crime
> the cheater get from 6 months to 2 years in prison (if he get caugh with proof ) with no costudy no money NOTHING!!
> -So I'm gonna Ask you guys what do you think about our laws ??



Actually, cheating is still a crime in the United States too - IF you are in the military.

Article 134 of the Uniform Code of Military Justice still prohibits adultery. Theoretically, it could get you up to one year in jail, although I have never heard of anyone actually getting jail time. Usually what happens is the offender gets a warning, and if they continue, then they are brought up on charges, usually ending up as loss of rank and/or pay. 

Personally, I think it's ridiculous. Military members cheat all the time, as do their spouses, yet the spouse can't get punished for it, only the service member. Even swinging is a crime under this statute.

I'm in the Army, and some people I work with say we need the prohibition because we are held to a higher standard as military members. But I think that is ridiculous; police & firefighters don't have to worry about legal punishments for adultery, certainly our congressmen don't either. Moreover, most of us signed up for the Army to be soldiers, we are not priests or ministers, and we are not supposed to be the moral police.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Theseus said:


> Actually, cheating is still a crime in the United States too - IF you are in the military.
> 
> Article 134 of the Uniform Code of Military Justice still prohibits adultery. Theoretically, it could get you up to one year in jail, although I have never heard of anyone actually getting jail time. Usually what happens is the offender gets a warning, and if they continue, then they are brought up on charges, usually ending up as loss of rank and/or pay.
> 
> ...


As a veteran, I am highly dismayed you have this opinion.


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

weightlifter said:


> I dont want it to be considered a crime. I just want it to count against cheaters in property division and alimony. Also, it should waive any waiting periods for divorce. Upon proof of adultry divorce should take 30 days max upon the request of the betrayed. Some states have awful wait periods working against the betrayed.


If the cheater get caught the divorce is immediatly in that week
no alimony nothing , and the charges could be dropped by the victim
if the betrayed partner forgive and drop the charges the cheater could walk away without punishement


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

Personally, I think it's ridiculous. Military members cheat all the time, as do their spouses, yet the spouse can't get punished for it, only the service member. 




that juste unfair ? :scratchhead: because the most cheating come from the spouses of the military guys


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

imjustwatching said:


> Personally, I think it's ridiculous. Military members cheat all the time, as do their spouses, yet the spouse can't get punished for it, only the service member.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The spouses are not subject to military law because they did not sign a contract with the military. 

Having grown up around the military and been in the military myself, the amount of cheating by military members is huge. I rather doubt that spouses are the ones who cheat the most.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

imjustwatching said:


> If the cheater get caught the divorce is immediatly in that week
> no alimony nothing , and the charges could be dropped by the victim
> if the betrayed partner forgive and drop the charges the cheater could walk away without punishement


Divorce immediate in that week? So there is no defense against being falsely accused.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

imjustwatching said:


> Personally, I think it's ridiculous. Military members cheat all the time, as do their spouses, yet the spouse can't get punished for it, only the service member.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you know, the military is a highly evolved environment, a study of a seperate system in it's own right.

Some of the cheating wives will do so almost immediately when a service member is sent to a remote location.

And some are even brazen enough to setup prostitution service right after he leaves for work. 

In some situations, both service members know the other is cheating and through discipline do their thing.

Very wild and potentially explosive circumstances.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> The spouses are not subject to military law because they did not sign a contract with the military.
> 
> Having grown up around the military and been in the military myself, the amount of cheating by military members is huge. I rather doubt that spouses are the ones who cheat the most.


Being a trained killer... Compartamentalization and a part "crazy" are part of the job.

Both of those traits are key components to a powerful cheater.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Theseus said:


> Actually, cheating is still a crime in the United States too - IF you are in the military.
> 
> Article 134 of the Uniform Code of Military Justice still prohibits adultery. Theoretically, it could get you up to one year in jail, although I have never heard of anyone actually getting jail time. Usually what happens is the offender gets a warning, and if they continue, then they are brought up on charges, usually ending up as loss of rank and/or pay.
> 
> ...


Cheating is so dangerous in the miliatary, because people are close to weapons and it can get others killed.

It should also be highly discouraged and punished in the police force, between members and also between members and civilians.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Seriously! Most military wives cheat?! Ugh. Most cheat as soon as he sets foot out the door?! Omg. 

I'm a military wife. H is Air Force, gone every [email protected] year. He's gone right now.

He's cheated on me TWICE that I know of. The guy he is deployed with right now cheated on his wife. Last deployment, there wasn't a guy in his squadron that didn't cheat on their spouse. 

There are so many spouses here on this base that go to the AFRC looking for help because they are distraught at the fact their H cheated while deployed.

MOST women do NOT cheat on their husbands as soon as they walk out the door...or at all for that fricking matter. 

SOME do, yes. Definitely not MOST. Cheating is rampant overseas. If anything it's 50/50 on who is doing the cheating. 

Don't insult MOST of us. We are here dealing with a lot of crap. 

Let me rephrase. I am dealing with a lot of crap. He cheats when he leaves. I stay home and care for everything KNOWING what he is doing and I can't say sh!t about it because he will threaten to kill himself over there if I do....believe me I TRIED. 

But there are so many other women just like me. 

I just triggered bad. Sorry.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

staarz21 said:


> Seriously! Most military wives cheat?! Ugh. Most cheat as soon as he sets foot out the door?! Omg.
> 
> I'm a military wife. H is Air Force, gone every [email protected] year. He's gone right now.
> 
> ...


You mean you didn't set up a "prostitution service" right after he left? And the other military wives didn't do so either? 

I swear, the things people say around here without a second thought are both ridiculous and insulting.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

norajane said:


> You mean you didn't set up a "prostitution service" right after he left? And the other military wives didn't do so either?
> 
> I swear, the things people say around here without a second thought are both ridiculous and insulting.


I guess I should have. Maybe I could have bought myself something pretty with all of the extra cash!


----------



## mishu143 (Jun 20, 2011)

Theseus said:


> Actually, cheating is still a crime in the United States too - IF you are in the military.
> 
> Article 134 of the Uniform Code of Military Justice still prohibits adultery. Theoretically, it could get you up to one year in jail, although I have never heard of anyone actually getting jail time. Usually what happens is the offender gets a warning, and if they continue, then they are brought up on charges, usually ending up as loss of rank and/or pay.
> 
> ...


As a person with many members of my family in the military, I completely disagree with you and it seems like you are a cheater from the way you defend your stance of it.... Sorry just re-read what you wrote.... 

Military is and should be held to a higher standard...If everyone jumped off a bridge into shark infested waters dripping in blood as bait, would you do it too? When people go into the military with all its defects and problems you get great benefits and GREAT respect from many americans who are proud of our service men... YOU SHOULD BE HELD TO A HIGHER STANDARD. And any person in the military that cheats should be held accountable. Spouses sacrifice a lot to be married to service men and women. And is spouses cheat the servicemen have ALOT going for them if they can prove it. For one many spouses lose any benefit the service member has when divorce is finalized. So I think they do pay for it in some way.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

norajane said:


> You mean you didn't set up a "prostitution service" right after he left? And the other military wives didn't do so either?
> 
> I swear, the things people say around here without a second thought are both ridiculous and insulting.


The cheating stories and scenarios in the military are only competed with those of the police force. You should hear some of the stories.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

treyvion said:


> The cheating stories and scenarios in the military are only competed with those of the police force. You should hear some of the stories.


My brother is a detective. He was a correctional officer to start, then police officer. I Haven't heard any of those stories. I will call him and ask though. I am sure he is going to ask me wtf am I talking about.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

treyvion said:


> The cheating stories and scenarios in the military are only competed with those of the police force. You should hear some of the stories.


Another broad over generalization. I have been a cop and military. I never cheated on my spouse. NEVER. But I was cheated on and so were several of my co-workers, I wouldn't believe all you read.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> I looked up the law. Physical proof is not required.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would be cautious about just reading a law and thinking that's how it works. Up until I think a year ago adultery was still illegal in colorado but it was NEVER enforced. I'm sure it's same in at least some other states. Reason is even though it was on the books as illegal no DA wanted to prosecute that case so we wouldn't arrest on it. 

Many states have old laws that prevent sodomy, adultery, and how many goats you can own. They are just sitting out there unobserved.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Wolf1974 said:


> I would be cautious about just reading a law and thinking that's how it works. Up until I think a year ago adultery was still illegal in colorado but it was NEVER enforced. I'm sure it's same in at least some other states. Reason is even though it was on the books as illegal no DA wanted to prosecute that case so we wouldn't arrest on it.
> 
> Many states have old laws that prevent sodomy, adultery, and how many goats you can own. They are just sitting out there unobserved.


Yes the implementation of law is often more important than the written word of the law. I'm familiar with the way adultery laws are carried out in Morocco and other similar countries. ...I've lived in some, I have friends and family who live in them, and I have read a lot on how the laws are implemented.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok so your saying a man can just say hey the old lady is cheating on me and she will be arrested, without cause, and jailed?

Can she also be prosecuted and jailed with no evidence or how does that work?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> Ok so your saying a man can just say hey the old lady is cheating on me and she will be arrested, without cause, and jailed?
> 
> Can she also be prosecuted and jailed with no evidence or how does that work?


This is from the link Elegirl posted on page 1 regarding the application of this Moroccan law:



> "In the absence of formal evidence or a flagrant case, the man's statement is always believed over the woman's...


So yes, a man can just say hey, she's cheating.


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

norajane said:


> This is from the link Elegirl posted on page 1 regarding the application of this Moroccan law:
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, a man can just say hey, she's cheating.


yes it is writing in the law but believe me a physical proof is requir 
we say many exemples here of husband that can prouve that their wives cheat so this law is useless here


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

staarz21 said:


> Seriously! Most military wives cheat?! Ugh. Most cheat as soon as he sets foot out the door?! Omg.
> 
> I'm a military wife. H is Air Force, gone every [email protected] year. He's gone right now.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if I defend you i said most of not all :/
i said it because i see a lot of exemples of cheating military wives


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

And some are even brazen enough to setup prostitution service right after he leaves for work. 


What seriously that true ?


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> Ok so your saying a man can just say hey the old lady is cheating on me and she will be arrested, without cause, and jailed?
> 
> Can she also be prosecuted and jailed with no evidence or how does that work?


No no way that scenario will happend maybe the law say so 
but it's doesnt work like that here even if it is in the law
you need a physical proof or get her caught red handed


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

imjustwatching said:


> I'm sorry if I defend you i said most of not all :/
> i said it because i see a lot of exemples of cheating military wives


It's ok. It's just a stereotype I have learned to live with. I was pretty heated earlier when I first read it only because I am really faithful to my husband. The problem is when some of these other women aren't. 

There was a page on fb that almost made me sick to my stomach reading some of these "confessions" from some military women, spouses, military men...etc. It was totally disgusting to me to read that crap. 

And here I am with most of the other faithful spouses being wrapped up in the same bubble. It is something you learn to live with I guess.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

imjustwatching said:


> yes it is writing in the law but believe me a physical proof is requir
> we say many exemples here of husband that can prouve that their wives cheat so this law is useless here


If you had opened the link, you'd know that it is not written in the law that no proof is required for men to claim their wives are cheating. It was results of data that shows what ACTUALLY happens in reality as the law is applied.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

staarz21 said:


> My brother is a detective. He was a correctional officer to start, then police officer. I Haven't heard any of those stories. I will call him and ask though. I am sure he is going to ask me wtf am I talking about.


It will depend on the precinct... He might say we didn't do that over here, but over there, they all are.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

imjustwatching said:


> No no way that scenario will happend maybe the law say so
> but it's doesnt work like that here even if it is in the law
> you need a physical proof or get her caught red handed


Can you describe the physcial proof that you think is needed?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Revamped said:


> As a veteran, I am highly dismayed you have this opinion.


As a combat veteran, I am curious why you think I (or any military member) should be the caretakers of sexual morality for this country? 

If a member of my squad wants to go to a prostitute, engage in swinging, or even oral sex (which is still technically illegal under the UCMJ as well), why should I care? That's between him, his wife, and God. I am not his moral authority, and what he does in the bedroom is not my business. 



mishu143 said:


> As a person with many members of my family in the military, I completely disagree with you and it seems like you are a cheater from the way you defend your stance of it.... Sorry just re-read what you wrote....


OMG, think about what you are actually saying here. By your logic, then ANYONE who criticizes the old adultery laws in Western countries must be trying to cheat. Do you want to bring back the old "alienation of affection" laws back? If not, you must be a cheater too!



> _Military is and should be held to a higher standard..._


To which higher standard? We have to be held to a higher standard on physical fitness, drug use, and the ability to distinguish friend from foe, among other things.

We don't have to be held to a higher standard when it comes to our knowledge of particle physics, astronomy, evolution, or marine ecosystems. In the same way, we don't need to be part of sexual moral higher standard in regard to our own spouses. I need to know that the guy holding a rifle next to me has my back. *I don't need to know if he is cheating on his wife!*



> _YOU SHOULD BE HELD TO A HIGHER STANDARD. And any person in the military that cheats should be held accountable. _


And once again, other civil servants: police, firefighters, paramedics, surgeons, politicians, judges, prosecuting attorneys, etc. have been given great responsibility and trust by virtue of their positions, yet they aren't held to this higher standard. Should they be? 

Yet, every 18 year old who joins the military right out of high school is expected to be morally pure! Make sense of that for me. 



> _For one many spouses lose any benefit the service member has when divorce is finalized. So I think they do pay for it in some way._


Yes, but that can be true of *any* spouses who divorce over cheating. The spouse will likely lose any benefits (s)he got by virtue of their partner's employer.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

norajane said:


> This is from the link Elegirl posted on page 1 regarding the application of this Moroccan law:
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, a man can just say hey, she's cheating.


I actually did read that and it's not what it says. What it says is that concerning two offenses, non martial sex (490) and extra martial sex 491

Evidence of offences under articles 490 and 491 may be established either by a record prepared by a judicial police officer certifying violation of the offence, by confession in letters or documents by the accused or by a legal confession (Morocco 1963). In other words evidence.

The article then goes on to have two conflicting viewpoints of the law.....again VIEWPOINTS. One saying that it's rarely enforced and the other saying that men can just accuse wives. So as much on the internet is this is conjecture. Hence my question about what really happens. 

I'm not disputing that it happens, I have never been to morocco. I just am curious how that works and you can get a conviction without evidence in any court of law. Testimony itself is not evidence. I know in some Muslim nations judge jury and execution is performed in the street...that's not the legal court system though


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Can you describe the physcial proof that you think is needed?


It's in the article you posited Ele

Evidence of offences under articles 490 and 491 may be established either by a record prepared by a judicial police officer certifying violation of the offence, by confession in letters or documents by the accused or by a legal confession (Morocco 1963)


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

staarz21 said:


> Seriously! Most military wives cheat?! Ugh. Most cheat as soon as he sets foot out the door?! Omg.
> 
> I'm a military wife. H is Air Force, gone every [email protected] year. He's gone right now.
> 
> ...


Best sources Ive seen say roughly half military wives cheat and another twenty percent get into other bad stuff like EAs-sexting etc. Not sure of the rate of the deployed husbands but I'm sure its no less. The military is absolute poison to marriages. I know a dozen-ish military men. over half had cheating wives that I know of and not all were close enough that they would tell me.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

imjustwatching said:


> well there is some cheating not as many as u , *and the cheaters are very very careful to not get caught here*


Hmmm... I would hope then that they're not sending each other racy texts, FB messages, and texting dirty pics.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Best sources Ive seen say roughly half military wives cheat and another twenty percent get into other bad stuff like EAs-sexting etc. Not sure of the rate of the deployed husbands but I'm sure its no less. The military is absolute poison to marriages. I know a dozen-ish military men. over half had cheating wives that I know of and not all were close enough that they would tell me.


Yeah. It's 50/50 when it comes to cheating spouses. It's not just one group or the other doing it more often. 

On the 7 deployments my H has been on 4 of them have been since we married (with various TDY's).

My H cheated on his first wife on a deployment. Something that wasn't revealed to me until after married...by his ex wife. She also cheated on him, but she was military as well. 

Out of 7 deployments my H has slept with/cheated/emotional affair on 5 of those deployments - that I know of. 

Out of the 4 deployments I have been through with him, I have not even thought about cheating. I've met ONE spouse who cheated on her husband while he was deployed. Everyone knew what was going on. Typically that happens in military communities. It's public knowledge. 

Anyway, I know that the home spouse cheats, I know the deployed spouse cheats. I also know it's roughly 50/50 when it comes to who is doing it too. 

It's the environment, it's the individual, it's the relationship. If none of those things are healthy, a door for infidelity opens.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Also I believe age has lots to do with it as well. Many people in the military and many military marriages are very young


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

imjustwatching said:


> I live in morocco and here cheating is big crime
> the cheater get from 6 months to 2 years in prison (if he get caugh with proof ) with no costudy no money NOTHING!!
> -So I'm gonna Ask you guys what do you think about our laws ??


I love it!!

Serious now, I don't think it should come with prison time, but there should be SOME legal consequences to adultery with regards to divorce.

What that would be, I don't know, but as long as the betrayed parent is a fit parent and wants custody in a divorce, they should get first consideration.

As far as marital assets? Well, not sure that should factor in. But it should matter with things like custody, and both parent's circumstances and ability to be a good parent should be factored in.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

vellocet said:


> I love it!!
> 
> Serious now, I don't think it should come with prison time, but there should be SOME legal consequences to adultery with regards to divorce.
> 
> ...


This one thing I would 100% love to see happen. You step outside the marriage the other spouse should get a full consideration of custody as well as the cheating spouse loose all rights to alimony. This would never stop cheating but least would have some protection for the BS


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

imjustwatching said:


> I live in morocco and here cheating is big crime
> the cheater get from 6 months to 2 years in prison (if he get caugh with proof ) with no costudy no money NOTHING!!
> -So I'm gonna Ask you guys what do you think about our laws ??


Cheaters will be glad they dont live in morocco.


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

Theseus said:


> As a combat veteran, I am curious why you think I (or any military member) should be the caretakers of sexual morality for this .



For me, I always thought that being part of the military meant being above reproach in every aspect of my life. To lead a good, moral life that is respectful and honorable.

I see no honor going outside the confines of marriage in order to seek out sex. I hold that principle to every profession (well, except for one). When I took that oath to support and defend the Constitution, it meant more to me than an easy roll in the hay.

Btw, thanks for helping to keep me safe from harm all these years by your service.


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

vellocet said:


> I love it!!
> 
> Serious now, I don't think it should come with prison time, but there should be SOME legal consequences to adultery with regards to divorce.
> 
> ...


Well you have the right to drop the charges for prison , and juste not pay any alimony in the divorce


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

anonim said:


> Cheaters will be glad they dont live in morocco.


Haha


----------



## imjustwatching (Jul 8, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Can you describe the physcial proof that you think is needed?


Videos pictures Or caught red handed


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> This one thing I would 100% love to see happen. You step outside the marriage the other spouse should get a full consideration of custody as well as the cheating spouse loose all rights to alimony. This would never stop cheating but least would have some protection for the BS


Exactly. Again, I'll qualify my desire for this by saying you first have to make sure either parent is fit.

But if the parent that has been betrayed is a fits parent and can raise the children and be a good role model, they should get preference over the WS.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

imjustwatching said:


> Well you have the right to drop the charges for prison , and juste not pay any alimony in the divorce


That's what I'd do. As much as I hate cheaters, and as much of an unscrupulous huss my kids' mother is, I wouldn't do that to my kids by sending their mother to prison.

It would just be fair if I had custody and didn't have to pay her jack.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

iwontliedown said:


> What? Are you seeking approval of your country from foreigners? Really? Do you really care so much about the views foreigners hold about your country?
> Why don't you layoff the colonial mentality of putting white people as masters of the world?
> 
> If I was you I would consider myself lucky to be a Moroccan man because this is a safety net I have if my wife ever cheated on me. You should be thankful too.


1. This post is months old.
2. You're assuming way too much. He doesn't appear to be seeking validation...more like gloating about his country being better in this respect.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

It's a "crime" everywhere. Consequences differ, but the pain is similar.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

^^^^ I like it!!! :smthumbup:


----------

